# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  Government job k yog

## girjashankar07@gmail.com

Name girja shankar
Dob   21aug1989
Place  lucknow
Time 6.03.00 am

Meri government job kab tak lagegi

----------

